# Changing bank account in the Flex App



## Hambone

So I would like to change the account my pay is posted to. Whenever I try it says, "We encountered a technical error. Please try again later". I have tried the day after a deposit, the day before. Mid week. No success. 

Any advice? Am I stuck with the same account forever and ever?


----------



## GMan01

Email support for what that is worth


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hambone said:


> So I would like to change the account my pay is posted to. Whenever I try it says, "We encountered a technical error. Please try again later". I have tried the day after a deposit, the day before. Mid week. No success.
> 
> Any advice? Am I stuck with the same account forever and ever?


 Most definitely email support: [email protected]
Or call the number on the card they are suppose to give you with the "independent contractor" lanyard. There are 2 numbers, one to call when on a route another for app issues.


----------



## CbusRoadRunner

I have been emailing support about this exact issue since July. I have received no help, only generic responses. I have adopted the approach of emailing them every three days or so (whenever I remember it) forwarding them the entire thread and telling them it's been X days since I heard from them last, X days since I reported the issue, and that it is still not getting resolved. I have changed phones and operating systems and tried changing the account to several different financial institutions, both checking and savings. None of those things made any difference. I get the same error. It must be an app issue. So please please please email them daily until they fix the damn problem.


----------



## CbusRoadRunner

I finally got tech support to resolve this issue! 

Check to make sure you have your address filled out in both Basic Information and Tax Information sections of the app. My address field in the Basic Information was left blank and apparently, that was causing a problem. Once I filled it in, I was finally able to change my account info. 

Hope it works for everyone else having this problem, too.


----------



## Hambone

Amazing. That worked. My information was not in the basic information screen. Once updated it worked. Thanks a bunch guy.


----------

